# Zed Planet Audio P704



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

ZED Audio Built Planet Audio P704 Multi Channel Car Amplifier | eBay

This is mine

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251205320100?redirect=mobile


----------

